# Feral Cat smells like... tomatoes?



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

Recently there's been a stray/feral cat hanging around my house for the past week. He's a really sweetheart. I keep a litter box in my garage that he uses and I've noticed this strong scent. Tomatoes. I swear I smell tomatoes. Is it possible that he could be eating someone's tomatoes in order to stay alive? I'm not convinced that he is completely feral. He seems he was someones pet because he is so sweet. 

Lately, I have been leaving food out for him and he's gaining weight steadily.
Annnyyyway, I was basically just wondering if its possible that a cat would really eat vegetables in order to survive? 

We named him Tommy because he smells like TOMatoes.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I would think it more probable that he is hanging out in a garden or other outdoorsy area and smells of vegetation. ....but I also think it is possible for him to have either eaten some tomatoes or just smells like something you recognize, that being tomatoes. 
I had a cat who smelled of match-heads; sulfer. Oooh! He was a _black cat_, too! 8O :lol:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the look on his face in the first pic. He seems really comfortable up close.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This might seem a bit bizarre, but it's possible he was bathed in tomato juice after being sprayed by a skunk. He could have run off, as we know how cats hate baths, and was not able to find his way home. Thank you for taking care of him!


----------



## OzzeeTantrum (Mar 26, 2010)

@Heidi-That is very possible. We do have some garden areas around here. And that's interesting about your cat. Did you call him Smokey? :lol: 

@Dave-He's an interesting cat. He seems completely comfortable with people. He even lets you pick him up without a fuss. And in that first picture and last picture, he was talking. He seems to talk a lot. 

@Jeanie-That, my friend, is a VERY interesting theory!  I would take care of all the homeless/feral cats in the world if I could. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think this cat was a feral; I think it was someone's pet. I'm so glad you're taking care of him.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Vegetarian cats!

I used to have a cat that would snack on rabbit food (alfalfa) pellets, while I was feeding the bunnies and left the pail open.

The cat I have now, would steal carrots and potatoes from me, when I ate soup/stew. She'd dip a paw in, hook it with a claw, then bite it off. Of course, after reading that onions can be bad for them, I don't let her do it anymore! Even though she doesn't take the onions themselves, I don't want juices or residual stuff making her sick.


----------

